# The Photo Thief is at it again..



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 20, 2010)

If this has been posted already, please delete.

The photo thief with all the yahoo groups now has a "real" site. I have seen several photos of women that he has very recenly stolen from Fantasy Feeder. I saw a photo of Lilly, wearing her sexy black leather corset top. I didn't spend any more time looking on it, but ladies, here you go. 

http://veryfatwomen.fotoblog.co.uk/


----------



## mango (Jul 20, 2010)

*Ack....

That's what I forgot to do when I was in the UK last month... :doh:

Hunt this JOHN MARTIN mofo down and mess his shit up!


*


----------



## Jes (Jul 20, 2010)

mango said:


> Hunt this JOHN MARTIN mofo down and mess his shit up!
> 
> 
> [/B]


It wouldn't have been hard--look in the basement of his parents' council house, over in the corner, on the top bunk of the bed he's had since childhood. Tell him that what he's heard is true: if you don't use it, you'll lose it.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 20, 2010)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I have seen several photos of women that he has very recenly stolen from Fantasy Feeder.



Please please please tell me you've banned the creep.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 20, 2010)

I thought someone brought up that bizarre-ass website of his last time we had a thread on this? Maybe it got lost in the shuffle.

But yeah, that guy is an active member of FF, and I'm guessing he gets most of his pictures from there, WLS/diet support sites, and here. :[


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 20, 2010)

Gallery is unavailable right now. hmmm. Anyone see any pics of me?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 20, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Gallery is unavailable right now. hmmm. Anyone see any pics of me?



I tried about an hour ago and it was unavailable.  Im almost afraid of what I will find.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 20, 2010)

Jes said:


> It wouldn't have been hard--look in the basement of his parents' council house, over in the corner, on the top bunk of the bed he's had since childhood. Tell him that what he's heard is true: if you don't use it, you'll lose it.



wtf??? What do you know of council houses? Barely nothing Id say, since Id bet that less than 1% have basements. I live in one, and I BET he doesn't.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 20, 2010)

At least two of the FF girls have contacted the provider of his site, to complain about him using their photos without their consent, stolen from FF. They asked for emails from them, giving the URL for each stolen photo, and giving a statement to say that they are stolen pics etc. They promised to remove any photos after receiving this. 

So, either he has shut the site down after being "found out", or the provider has shut it due to the complaints and the fact that the site is comprised of stolen photos. If the site goes back up, I'll post the instructions that one of the girls received, in order to have her photos removed by the provider.

I don't know where he gets most of his photos from. Although there were a few FF girls on there, almost all of them are women I don't recognise at all from here, or FF. 

BBM And Donni, I didn't see photos of either of you, on this site or on his latest yahoo group. However I didn't look for VERY long. I found pics of fatgirlangie on his yahoo group yesterday and I let her know about them. I found that one of Lilly on the new group today. Those are the only ones I've found of Dims ladies. As I say though I haven't trawled through.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 20, 2010)

Can you PM me a link to his yahoo group? I searched for the usual name and couldn't find it.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 20, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Can you PM me a link to his yahoo group? I searched for the usual name and couldn't find it.



http://groups.yahoo.com/group/worldofbbws/ There you go. On a quick look, I can see photos of Shazzy, Ash Heather, and in an older photo a couple of Beebop, but no other members of Dims that I could see.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 20, 2010)

Ruby Ripples said:


> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/worldofbbws/ There you go. On a quick look, I can see photos of Beebop, but no other members of Dims that I could see.



Why is it restricted? Are there nudes or something?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 21, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Why is it restricted? Are there nudes or something?



Its probably because of mike, lol. He used to go in and post messages about how the photos were stolen and he reported the groups to yahoo etc. He's very cautious now...and with good reason. Wouldnt take much to hunt this guy down...the UK is a small place with very public records.


----------



## Heyyou (Jul 21, 2010)

don't post your pics online then. whatever you post online becomes public.


----------



## blue_eyes (Jul 21, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Can you PM me a link to his yahoo group? I searched for the usual name and couldn't find it.



Ginny I found a pic of you on there 

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/world...mode=tn&order=mtime&start=1&count=20&dir=desc

I had to make a fucking fake ID to get in to see the pics. Hell hath no fury like a pissed off fat woman. If I have to swim to England and beat the living shit out of that twerp I will. I found 3-4 pics of me on there.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 21, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> don't post your pics online then. whatever you post online becomes public.



bullshit. There are copywright laws for a reason. When you post something online it IS public, but it is NOT public property! Learn the difference, it will serve you well!


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 21, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> if there is no copyright, it's fairgame. stop the whining.



Actually the photographer would hold the copyright to the image by default. Nothing is "fairgame".


----------



## Heyyou (Jul 21, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Actually the photographer would hold the copyright to the image by default. Nothing is "fairgame".



sorry, it must be copyrighted or else it's in the arms of the public domain.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 21, 2010)

Don't tell me my business, Devil Woman. Call the fire department, this one's outta control.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 21, 2010)

i've seen those regular women on the rag

i do NOT want to meet a crazy one


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 21, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> sorry, it must be copyrighted or else it's in the arms of the public domain.



Except for the fact that you're wrong, and the images are copyrighted by default. I'm a photographer, I would know this shit.

Things are only in the public domain if they are not covered by intellectual property rights, or if their rights expired or have been forfieted.



> Under intellectual property law, owners are granted certain exclusive rights to *a variety of intangible assets*, such as musical, literary, and *artistic works*; discoveries and inventions; and words, phrases, symbols, and designs.



Photographs- even if they're snapshots- would fall under "artistic works" and therefore the creators of those photographs (i.e., the photographers, and also the subjects of the photographs) _do _have rights to ownership under intellectual property law.

Also check this page, particularly points 1 and 3:



Brad Templeton said:


> *1) "If it doesn't have a copyright notice, it's not copyrighted." *
> This was true in the past, but today almost all major nations follow the Berne copyright convention. *For example, in the USA, almost everything created privately and originally after April 1, 1989 is copyrighted and protected whether it has a notice or not.*
> 
> ...
> ...



So no, an image posted on a message board is _not_ part of the public domain, and it _is _a violation of intellectual property laws to use it without permission. While there's a lot of cases where action is not pursued, that does not indicate that it is something that is legal or acceptable.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 21, 2010)

You are gravely misinformed on copyright law. It's widely available knowledge and often misunderstood by those who feel they have an entitlement to everything. 

Here's a summary to get you started. 



> In a digital world it is easy to take photographs, place them online and make them available worldwide for family, friends and others to enjoy. If your photos are among the millions of others displayed on the web, take steps to protect them.
> 
> Your photographs belong to you and you alone. Whether an amateur or professional photographer, there are steps to take to protect&#65533;images from being used by others without permission.
> 
> ...


----------



## Myn (Jul 21, 2010)

While I don't expect facts to interfere with anything, for the record:



> Copyright protection subsists from the time the work is created
> in fixed form. The copyright in the work of authorship
> immediately becomes the property of the author who created
> the work. Only the author or those deriving their rights
> through the author can rightfully claim copyright.





> Section 106 of the 1976 Copyright Act generally gives the owner of copyright the *exclusive right *to do and to authorize others to [...] *display the work publicly*, in the case of literary, musical, dramatic, and choreographic works, pantomimes, and *pictorial, graphic, or sculptural works,* including the individual images of a motion picture or other audiovisual work



_Copyright Basics_, United States Copyright Office

In other words, as far as U.S. law is concerned, any US citizen who takes a picture is the only person who has the right to post the picture anywhere. Granted, the thief in question is in the UK, but the copyright law is basically identical for these specific terms.

*takes off librarian hat*


----------



## Angel (Jul 21, 2010)

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> Its probably because of mike, lol. He used to go in and post messages about how the photos were stolen and he reported the groups to yahoo etc. He's very cautious now...and with good reason. Wouldnt take much to hunt this guy down...the UK is a small place with very public records.



going thru the yahoo group now. there's a pic of you and a pic of you *and* hubby!


----------



## Lovelyone (Jul 21, 2010)

Okay I took on the long arduous task of looking through all the pics. I found pics of the following Dims members on the site"

SSBBWAngel -AKA Angie
Shazzy
Renee
There were a few of Goddess Patty 
Summer G
Donna
Ashley
AnnMarie
and Donni
Sadly I might had missed a few, but these are the ones that I for sure knew had pics on that site.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 21, 2010)

He's violating terms of use at his image host - 



> *Content Restriction*
> 
> You agree to not use the Service to:
> 
> ...




And: 
Please report any violations of the TOS to Snappy Designs Ltd

By electronic mail to: _[email protected]_. 


Easy enough.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 21, 2010)

His website is back up too!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 21, 2010)

blue_eyes said:


> Ginny I found a pic of you on there
> 
> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/world...mode=tn&order=mtime&start=1&count=20&dir=desc
> 
> I had to make a fucking fake ID to get in to see the pics. Hell hath no fury like a pissed off fat woman. If I have to swim to England and beat the living shit out of that twerp I will. I found 3-4 pics of me on there.



PM me your fake ID?  Can't see it without being logged in.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 21, 2010)

what a weird tenacious fuckhead


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 22, 2010)

He stole one of Nancy, too.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 22, 2010)

Lovelyone said:


> Okay I took on the long arduous task of looking through all the pics. I found pics of the following Dims members on the site"
> 
> SSBBWAngel -AKA Angie
> Shazzy
> ...



Thanks, Terri.  In case anyone's misreading (like I accidentally did!) Lovelyone is talking about this guy's Web site, the first posted link in the thread. 

His Yahoo group has 120+ ALBUMS (not pics.. ALBUMS) full of stolen pictures. I managed to go through about 9. This is who I noticed, in addition to the ones Lovelyone mentioned:

BeaBea
HeatherBBW
Soupy
babyjeep
Lissa (the blonde paysite model one, not the newest one. lol)
Asshley
Mishe
Starstruck
Kendra
Nancy (2)
Mishe (2)
Me (2)

I've gone through the 8 more recently updated albums (you can sort that way) and through one from January... so if you're on this list you're in one of those. Sorry I can't be more specific... bedtime and I'm sleepy.


----------



## blue_eyes (Jul 22, 2010)

Well he deleted my fake ID but I don't know if my pics are still up or not. Oh and he deleted my post where I called him pathetic.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

blue_eyes said:


> Well he deleted my fake ID but I don't know if my pics are still up or not. Oh and he deleted my post where I called him pathetic.



if the user acknowledges the source of his pictures, and is not affecting the commercial business of the women who have their porn sites up, then what he is doing is not illegal under UK Law.

_
FACT: "I can copy someone's work for fair use!" 
This is true, but you could still become involved in a legal battle if you are not careful.
Fair use is generally a short excerpt and almost always attributed to the original author. It does not permit anyone to use various sections of someone else's work to enhance their own. Plus it should not harm the commercial value of the work - in the sense of people no longer needing to buy it. 
Fair use isn't an exact doctrine, though. The court decides if the right to comment overrides the copyright on an individual basis in each case. The "fair use" concept varies from country to country, and has different names and other limitations outside the UK. _

My personal take is that the only images that should be copyrighted are those where someone did something artistic/put in some money to create those pictures. A fat woman taking a naked picture of her in her bedroom is not art, and for me, if that picture is made available on the internet for men to ogle, then it should not be copyrighted.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

liz (di-va) said:


> what a weird tenacious fuckhead



this is exactly the problem with a lot of people here, how about writing the guy an email, and asking him to remove the pictures where it is costing the woman in the photograph to lose money. Try and reason with someone before calling them names.


----------



## WannabePrincess (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi Ladies

This website actually featured 27 photos of me on it and I reported it to his web host. They immediately(within minutes) removed the site however they will ONLY do so until he removes my photos and then the site goes back up. Hence why it was down yesterday and back up today. If you complain they will take the website down until he takes off your photos, hopefully if enough of us complain they will get bored of this and therefore take his sit down completely.

If it helps - this is how I got mine removed.

Emailed to [email protected]

In the email you MUST include your full name, address and a contact email address. Include the links to EVERY photo of yours that is listed. And end with this statement I can confirm that the photos as listed as above are of me. They have been stolen from a social networking website without my permission. I am the copyright owner and confirm all information is true under the penalty of perjury.

Hope that helps!!

Debz


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 22, 2010)

If each of the women with photos on his site get together, you can arrange to each report them to the site provider, on different consecutive days. They take his site down completely when they get a request with all the required proof, to remove photos. So we could keep the site down for quite a long time while everyone else bombards the provider with complaints about his site.


----------



## blue_eyes (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> this is exactly the problem with a lot of people here, how about writing the guy an email, and asking him to remove the pictures where it is costing the woman in the photograph to lose money. Try and reason with someone before calling them names.



I have before many many many times. This isn't the first time he has done it. He has been doing it for years. 

He is a creep. And if you read the other comments you would know he has no ownership of those photos. I want my pics taken down now. He has no right to use them. 

On the photoblog site - he had people's wedding photos up. On his old blog you had photos of a woman's coffin at her funeral, saying how hot it was she had to have one specially ordered. That is sick.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

blue_eyes said:


> I have before many many many times. This isn't the first time he has done it. He has been doing it for years.
> 
> He is a creep. And if you read the other comments you would know he has no ownership of those photos. I want my pics taken down now. He has no right to use them.
> 
> On the photoblog site - he had people's wedding photos up. On his old blog you had photos of a woman's coffin at her funeral, saying how hot it was she had to have one specially ordered. That is sick.



ok, sorry, I did not know the magnitude of what he does, I thought it was just a bit of copying saucy pictures from some websites, what you say he is doing is very wrong indeed, and I retract my earlier statement of people being unfair to him.


----------



## blue_eyes (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> ok, sorry, I did not know the magnitude of what he does, I thought it was just a bit of copying saucy pictures from some websites, what you say he is doing is very wrong indeed, and I retract my earlier statement of people being unfair to him.



Plus none of my photos are nudes. I don't take nudes.


----------



## WannabePrincess (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> if the user acknowledges the source of his pictures, and is not affecting the commercial business of the women who have their porn sites up, then what he is doing is not illegal under UK Law.



Can you please confirm to me where on the website he takes ANY steps to acknowledge the source of any of his photos? I don't know if this website is yours or whether you are just sticking up for this man however on this website there were around 2 pages, containing 27 photos of mine. I did not give permission for ANYONE to use the photo, in fact I was never asked whether I would like to be featured or not & NO WHERE on any of my photos was there any reference to where the photos were from... Not that it would have made things better.



thinguyforbbw said:


> this is exactly the problem with a lot of people here, how about writing the guy an email, and asking him to remove the pictures where it is costing the woman in the photograph to lose money. Try and reason with someone before calling them names.



This man has been asked by the people of Fantasy Feeder NOT to use photos for his own personal website collections. He still continues to steal them from pages and put them online. 



Whether it is illegal or not illegal, the fact of the matter is this man is abusing the trust that we all place on each other. I post my photos on Fantasy Feeder because I am proud of my body. Me being on Fantasy Feeder or involved in the BBW world is no secret, in fact my parents know I am on Fantasy Feeder so it is not a matter of hiding. It is a matter of choice. We should be able to choose where we want our photos to be seen. Fact of the matter is, stealing photos and uploading them with names such as "Julie Fat legs" or "Lisa big thighs" is disgraceful and disrespectful and anyone that understand anything about the BBW world and the way we feel would never dream of doing this.

I really hope this website is removed before it damages the confidence of any other women. It is websites like this that stop women from posting photos online at all.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> My personal take is that the only images that should be copyrighted are those where someone did something artistic/put in some money to create those pictures. A fat woman taking a naked picture of her in her bedroom is not art, and for me, if that picture is made available on the internet for men to ogle, then it should not be copyrighted.



What you think copyright law should be is not what it is.

And I for one am thankful for this fact.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> ok, sorry, I did not know the magnitude of what he does, I thought it was just a bit of copying saucy pictures from some websites, what you say he is doing is very wrong indeed, and I retract my earlier statement of people being unfair to him.



You need to learn not to butt in being rude to the victims of his photo theft here, when you don't know the facts. And fyi, there aren't any naked photos on his site. 

*Goes to have a big fat lunch on a train*


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 22, 2010)

Can I just say how appalling I find many people's liquid, subjective, and wholly self-determined sense of what copyright law is? It seems to be whatever justifies people's own comfort level with the issues at hand.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

blue_eyes said:


> Plus none of my photos are nudes. I don't take nudes.



Sorry once again, and I am glad you do not take nudes.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> What you think copyright law should be is not what it is.
> 
> And I for one am thankful for this fact.



To each their own.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

WannabePrincess said:


> Can you please confirm to me where on the website he takes ANY steps to acknowledge the source of any of his photos? I don't know if this website is yours or whether you are just sticking up for this man however on this website there were around 2 pages, containing 27 photos of mine. I did not give permission for ANYONE to use the photo, in fact I was never asked whether I would like to be featured or not & NO WHERE on any of my photos was there any reference to where the photos were from... Not that it would have made things better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



look, I agree that personal photos like weddings etc is way out of order, and I agree that the coffin photos he did was completely disgusting. So I have no respect for this guy and I too wish the website is shut down.
but, say someone else just took 27 seductive pics of yours from your website and posted them on his page, big deal, you should actually be grateful that he is admiring you and promoting fat chicks.


----------



## dcoyote (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow, I am glad I very rarely get on here. That creep must have spent many hours collecting all of those pics too.


----------



## Cat (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow...the collection is like going through a history of Dim's pictures. Things that haven't been posted in a decade are on there. Allie, Jamie, Carolyn Owens, etc. So many people who rarely post pictures now.

There are a lot of 'In a BIG Way' pictures from a decade ago, too. Someone has been a long term collector.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jul 22, 2010)

Cat said:


> Wow...the collection is like going through a history of Dim's pictures. Things that haven't been posted in a decade are on there. Allie, Jamie, Carolyn Owens, etc. So many people who rarely post pictures now.
> 
> There are a lot of 'In a BIG Way' pictures from a decade ago, too. Someone has been a long term collector.



Where did you find the IABW pics Cat?


----------



## Myn (Jul 22, 2010)

> you should actually be grateful that he is admiring you and promoting fat chicks.



Wow. Just... wow. 

"Hey, fattie, stop thinking you have any right to be respected - just get on your knees in gratitude that someone's willing to have anything to do with you!"

... Yeah, no. I think not.


----------



## Cat (Jul 22, 2010)

Cin, in the Yahoo group, I clicked on a link to see all pix, then I sorted alphabetically. Most of the IABW pix are in the photos starting with"BBW". There are pix of Terry W,Katie, myself and others from early IABW events.


----------



## WannabePrincess (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> look, I agree that personal photos like weddings etc is way out of order, and I agree that the coffin photos he did was completely disgusting. So I have no respect for this guy and I too wish the website is shut down.
> but, say someone else just took 27 seductive pics of yours from your website and posted them on his page, big deal, you should actually be grateful that he is admiring you and promoting fat chicks.



He took 27 photos of me and my friends and plastered them all over a page untitled Very Fat Women. They were not seductive photos, they were normal every day photos.

I do not ask to be promoted. I can do that very well myself should I need too. I did not ask to be admired so I have nothing to be greatful for. To say that I should be GREATFUL for his attention is really disrespectful and in my opinion is the same as some one who is 'ugly', getting raped and thanking the person for showing them loving because they havent been able to get it previously... Maybe that is the extreme but that is the impression you are giving off.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 22, 2010)

God damnit stupid men.

Never ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever say "you should be grateful."

Ever.

And especially not in THIS context, dear god THE WORST time and place you could pull that shit.

Fuck my gender.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 23, 2010)

Here's a very practical and excellent article about internet pics and copyright from an internet consultant who's been around since the earliest days of the net:

http://www.templetons.com/brad/copymyths.html

What this article doesn't address is the huge amount of litigation involving not only the site violators who "appropriate" these pics, but the webhosting companies as well. Due to the litigious nature of our citizens here in the US, these webhosts are taking extra care to ensure that they don't get caught up in this litigation.

I'm currently working with a BBW paysite webmaster handling DCMA notices for their sites, which is a more legally concise copyright violation, and I can tell you that pics and videos come down VERY quickly when these violation notices are sent.

If anyone wants a sample copyright notice to send out for future use (which you can use whether you have a paysite or not, Beej, you are very correct), please send me a pm with your e-mail address, and I'll be happy to send it to you.


----------



## Seth Warren (Jul 24, 2010)

Why is it that creeps never have any website design skills? You'd think spending all that time in his parents' basement he would have picked up a thing or two.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 24, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> ... you should actually _be grateful that he is admiring you_ and promoting fat chicks.



Alrighty then.


Never had that said to me by some random asshole online when I've just rejected him. Never.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 24, 2010)

The Orange Mage said:


> God damnit stupid men.
> 
> Never ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever say "you should be grateful."
> 
> ...




Aww, see... could have saved myself the typing.


----------



## blue_eyes (Jul 24, 2010)

Seth Warren said:


> Why is it that creeps never have any website design skills? You'd think spending all that time in his parents' basement he would have picked up a thing or two.



omg this totally made me lol


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 24, 2010)

I joined the Yahoo Group so I could see which of my pictures he had and then posted a message to the Group as follows:

<<Dear John

I see that you have two pictures of me on your Group. The copyright of those pictures is mine and I have not received any request from you to reproduce them. I therefore politely ask that you remove them immediately. I have given the links to the pictures below to help you locate and delete them.

I have a question for you though - I am easily contactable on the net, and via various BBW related websites that we both belong to. Why didn't you ask my permission to post my pictures? I might have been happy to share those pictures, and more, with your members so I'm curious why you didn't ask me.

I look forward to your reply.>>

Needless to say I didnt get a reply and the message has been deleted from the Group. The pictures have also gone now but I suspect that was probably because I gave him 24 hours to respond and then reported it as a violation of Copyright to Yahoo Customer Services.

I wish something permanent could be done to end the obsession of this creep but in the meantime can I say a HUGE THANK YOU to the people who let me know my pictures were on his site, and especially to those who work so hard to disrupt his activities. Anything that can be done to irritate, frustrate and generally annoy this wretched excuse for an FA is much appreciated! :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:

Love Tracey xx


----------



## Dromond (Jul 26, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> but, say someone else just took 27 seductive pics of yours from your website and posted them on his page, big deal, you should actually be grateful that he is admiring you and promoting fat chicks.



You post ignorant and condescending shit like this, and you still wonder why nobody likes you?


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you very much to the person who repped me for starting this thread, it was much appreciated.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jul 27, 2010)

Seth Warren said:


> Why is it that creeps never have any website design skills? You'd think spending all that time in his parents' basement he would have picked up a thing or two.



Leave it up to Seth to make everyone 'lol'. 

Goober.  But that's just sooooo true!


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 15, 2010)

Sorry folks, but he's just updated the pages again and I've spotted some Dims members there again. I'll PM those I spotted but I expect if someone else has a quick trawl they'll see other faces that I dont recognise.

I swear I am this -><- close to tracking him down through the Electoral Roll and taking a load of pictures of him to post all over the net 

Tracey


----------



## Seth Warren (Aug 15, 2010)

BeaBea said:


> I swear I am this -><- close to tracking him down through the Electoral Roll and taking a load of pictures of him to post all over the net



You won't be able to market such a site using a sexy hook so make sure the shots are as humiliating as possible. Lot's of surprise shots in the loo and whatnot. Isn't somethingawful.com always looking for such things?


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 16, 2010)

BeaBea said:


> Sorry folks, but he's just updated the pages again and I've spotted some Dims members there again. I'll PM those I spotted but I expect if someone else has a quick trawl they'll see other faces that I dont recognise.
> 
> I swear I am this -><- close to tracking him down through the Electoral Roll and taking a load of pictures of him to post all over the net
> 
> Tracey



I saw Shazzy there, I've pmd her on FantasyFeeder with a link. I can't believe he posted pics of Ash and Heather again, since I'm sure they must have complained to him before. 

There actually was a photo of him on his profile on Fantasy Feeder. He is very young looking, skinny, crooked teeth, very thick glasses, dressed very old fashioned. He is very clearly at least pretty Autistic, which is the only reason why I can't get as angry at him as I would otherwise. Unfortunately when he was banned from FF for photo stealing, his pic and all other info on his profile disappeared. His name is John Martin, so I reckon it would be a bit of a job hunting him down.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh, you must mean *THIS GUY*. I've had this up for some time on my MySpace page. 

View attachment l_084e0d8e6b66b014f4722e727dc6c6db.jpg


----------



## Jes (Aug 16, 2010)

Ruby Ripples said:


> There actually was a photo of him on his profile on Fantasy Feeder. He is very young looking, skinny, crooked teeth, very thick glasses, dressed very old fashioned.



You know, I want to believe that's him b/c it's such an ...unflattering photo, shall we say. But a friend of mine suggested that, since the guy is already a known picture stealer, no one should assume that this is definitely a photo of him. Could be, but could not be. Wouldn't be the first time someone told a lie on the internets...

Tracey, you should do what you can do. Though again, who knows if he's even remotely close to who he says he is.


----------



## mango (Aug 16, 2010)

*If you look up a previous Dims thread on this douche, about the Very Fat Women yahoo groups he was running, I think we even managed to track down the town in England where he lives.

You can do alot with a name and a general address.


Just sayin'.


lol

*


----------



## mango (Aug 16, 2010)

Jes said:


> You know, I want to believe that's him b/c it's such an ...unflattering photo, shall we say. But a friend of mine suggested that, since the guy is already a known picture stealer, no one should assume that this is definitely a photo of him. Could be, but could not be. Wouldn't be the first time someone told a lie on the internets...
> 
> Tracey, you should do what you can do. Though again, who knows if he's even remotely close to who he says he is.



*I think he's posted other pics too... with the same face and look.

So he's either got a stash of dweeb photos at his disposal, or he really is that douche.

*


----------



## Jes (Aug 16, 2010)

mango said:


> So he's either got a stash of dweeb photos at his disposal, or he really is that douche.
> 
> [/B]



Stiddlepin, is that you???


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 16, 2010)

Having his name and the town he lives in would probably make it relatively easy to track him down. 

The problem is though, if he is dealing with some personality/developmental issues (whatever is the politically correct way of saying it) then, as Ruby says, I would feel a bit mean accosting him in the street. The obsessive way he collects the pictures while not having ANY dealings whatsoever with the object of the pictures would seem to be fair indicators of some sort of problem - but whether a confrontation would resolve them or just provoke him is hard to say...

I think it would make ME feel better, but thats not the same thing as solving the problem 

Tracey


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 16, 2010)

Seth Warren said:


> Isn't somethingawful.com always looking for such things?


I think SA (oh the irony of acronyms) would probably post the guy's site first before they'd post humiliating pictures of him.


----------



## Jes (Aug 16, 2010)

BeaBea said:


> The obsessive way he collects the pictures while not having ANY dealings whatsoever with the object of the pictures would seem to be fair indicators of some sort of problem y



Yes...it's called being a man.

haha. Sorry, had to. But, I mean, I don't think the photo thing is proof of any problem, per se. Look at the site Ruby posted under the No respect for the dead just now. They can't _all_ be autistic!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 16, 2010)

I guess IP stealing isn't any worse than photo stealing? He can have it removed if he asks... as per photos on his site.

78.144.39.14


----------



## DanKiiDoLL (Aug 16, 2010)

So I hardly ever post on here or look around in this section but I did yesterday and read through a couple threads and such. I've read a lot about the picture stealing and so on. Although distasteful and just plain weird I think most webmodels know what they're getting themselves into so if I ever saw any modeling pictures of me on a site like that I don't think I'd really care. On the other hand if it was just me on a normal day or with my friends I think that's just going too far, it seems kind of stalker-ish. I know I put myself out there and I know what I post on most bbw sites can be stolen that's why I wouldn't post pictures of me with friends, I'd feel bad if they ever ended up on a site like that because of me. I have once posted a silly picture of me and my friend on my public myspace but she was right there and gave me the go ahead. This guy seems dead set on keeping his sites going and sites like this will always be around, sad but true. Although less fun and not fair maybe we need to watch what we post and where we post it because the internet makes it way too easy to steal other peoples information/pics.


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 16, 2010)

DanKiiDoLL said:


> sites like this will always be around, sad but true.



I completely agree. They probably WILL always be around. That is absolutely NO reason not to try to stop them though!

Tracey


----------



## DanKiiDoLL (Aug 16, 2010)

BeaBea said:


> I completely agree. They probably WILL always be around. That is absolutely NO reason not to try to stop them though!
> 
> Tracey



Well if you guys ever need help getting one of those sites taken down and see a pic of me somewhere let me know. Like I said I think it's going too far taking just normal everyday personal pics of women and putting them on a site. So I'll be happy to complain and help you guys out =o)


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 16, 2010)

DanKiiDoLL said:


> So I hardly ever post on here or look around in this section but I did yesterday and read through a couple threads and such. I've read a lot about the picture stealing and so on. Although distasteful and just plain weird I think most webmodels know what they're getting themselves into so if I ever saw any modeling pictures of me on a site like that I don't think I'd really care. On the other hand if it was just me on a normal day or with my friends I think that's just going too far, it seems kind of stalker-ish. I know I put myself out there and I know what I post on most bbw sites can be stolen that's why I wouldn't post pictures of me with friends, I'd feel bad if they ever ended up on a site like that because of me. I have once posted a silly picture of me and my friend on my public myspace but she was right there and gave me the go ahead. This guy seems dead set on keeping his sites going and sites like this will always be around, sad but true. Although less fun and not fair maybe we need to watch what we post and where we post it because the internet makes it way too easy to steal other peoples information/pics.



+1 

Well said Dankii! Sounds extra-logical like Trixxster Bombshell *no longer doing BBW/SSBBW stuff except for a radio show - would say.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 16, 2010)

BeaBea said:


> I completely agree. They probably WILL always be around. That is absolutely NO reason not to try to stop them though!
> 
> Tracey



CAT AND MOUSE!!!

Smarter Mousetrap. Bigger Mouse..........


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 16, 2010)

HappyFA75 said:


> CAT AND MOUSE!!!
> 
> Smarter Mousetrap. Bigger Mouse..........



If you're not part of the solution, you're part of the problem!
Tracey


----------



## mango (Aug 19, 2010)

* Grantham, South Lincolnshire, UK



*


----------



## Preston (Aug 19, 2010)

Just putting this out there: If someone would fly me to England. I think I could take this guy.


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 19, 2010)

Preston said:


> Just putting this out there: If someone would fly me to England. I think I could take this guy.



Lol, I'm already here and I'm damn sure I could!
Joke - I don't really advocate violence and also, this would mean touching the creep. That's not something I'd be prepared to do without a Hazmat suit and they don't make them in my size...

Tracey


----------



## Ash (Aug 19, 2010)

BeaBea said:


> That's not something I'd be prepared to do without a Hazmat suit and they don't make them in my size...



C'mon. Aren't you a seamstress?!


----------



## Tau (Aug 19, 2010)

Really not trying to stir shit but the guys on Curvage do this all the time. ALL THE TIME!! They steal pics from people's facebooks, myspace - everywhere! I just think its really important to take this kind of thing with a grain of salt.


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 19, 2010)

Tau said:


> Really not trying to stir shit but the guys on Curvage do this all the time. ALL THE TIME!! They steal pics from people's facebooks, myspace - everywhere! I just think its really important to take this kind of thing with a grain of salt.



Lots of things happen 'all the time' including child abuse, animal cruelty and crime... Sorry, way over dramatic there and no, I'm not drawing comparisons with picture stealing. I just don't see any reason why I should accept poor treatment. I'm prepared to accept it might not be possible to win the battle but I'm not giving up without a fight! 

Tracey


----------



## Lovelyone (Aug 23, 2010)

I joined that yahoo group so that I could check out the pics and see if mine were there. I was thankful that I didnt see any of me there--however, once I joined I started getting messages to my in e-mail box. I could see every exchange between he and others. I think I even saw a "Remove my pics" letter from Bea (or someone from here, the name escapes me at the moment). 
The most current round of exchanges are he and another man discussing opening YET another group. 
This guy makes me want to puke and does no favors to the honest FA's whom are in our community.


----------



## Lovelyone (Aug 23, 2010)

Tau said:


> Really not trying to stir shit but the guys on Curvage do this all the time. ALL THE TIME!! They steal pics from people's facebooks, myspace - everywhere! I just think its really important to take this kind of thing with a grain of salt.



Sweet Tau...just because they do it...does not make it right.


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey Folks

the group has had another update and I recognise lots of Dimmers pictures up there. Some wretch called Sven has clearly been trawling round what I suspect is peoples Facebook pages... There are private pictures, Big Cuties content and even one that has a caption saying 'This picture is stolen if in a Yahoo Group!' right across the middle of it... :doh: The group name if you need it is http://groups.yahoo.com/group/worldofbbws/

If you recognise the name Sven Martin, who apparently is 42 and from Cincinnati, Ohio, then you might want to check the album to see how you feel about being on Yahoo in an album he possesively calls 'Sven's SSBBWs' 

By the way Sven, if you're reading this, you'll notice I didnt steal a picture of you and post it up under the caption of 'Asswipe' See how classy I am?

Tracey


----------



## cinnamitch (Aug 31, 2010)

BeaBea said:


> Hey Folks
> 
> the group has had another update and I recognise lots of Dimmers pictures up there. Some wretch called Sven has clearly been trawling round what I suspect is peoples Facebook pages... There are private pictures, Big Cuties content and even one that has a caption saying 'This picture is stolen if in a Yahoo Group!' right across the middle of it... :doh: The group name if you need it is http://groups.yahoo.com/group/worldofbbws/
> 
> ...



Sven will steal your photos off of Yahoo, FB and Myspace. He has been in jail and he just isn't right in the head. Tread lightly with that one.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 31, 2010)

Sven Martin... John Martin... I don't think that's a coincidence.


----------



## cinnamitch (Aug 31, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Sven Martin... John Martin... I don't think that's a coincidence.



Well Sven is from Mass. I think he has moved since he couldn't find work. He does not have the brains to run a site. Seriously this dude has some ISSUES.He always asks for pictures. He even told the John Martin dude that he had a bunch of photos he had gotten off of women's profiles and such and was having trouble downloading them.


----------



## bcat (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi All,
This guy Sven is also notorious for posting lifted images on his deviantart site http://svenm2112.deviantart.com/ 
What a wretch!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 31, 2010)

Sigh. Soooo many pictures of me.  I thought I was becoming immune to being bothered by it because it happens so much... but apparently not.


----------



## mango (Aug 31, 2010)

BeaBea said:


> Hey Folks
> 
> the group has had another update and I recognise lots of Dimmers pictures up there. Some wretch called Sven has clearly been trawling round what I suspect is peoples Facebook pages... There are private pictures, Big Cuties content and even one that has a caption saying 'This picture is stolen if in a Yahoo Group!' right across the middle of it... :doh: The group name if you need it is http://groups.yahoo.com/group/worldofbbws/
> 
> ...





cinnamitch said:


> Sven will steal your photos off of Yahoo, FB and Myspace. He has been in jail and he just isn't right in the head. Tread lightly with that one.



*The best thing you can do is look up Sven Martin on FB (the one in Ohio) and block his profile so that he has no access to your FB content.

If you see any of your pictures in his FB account, you can report it to FB as well.

I blocked him out of principle. lol
*


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 1, 2010)

I think he's outdone himself this time. Tracey and Summer I hope you don't mind me posting these on here, I've reduced them RIGHT down and done some lovely (  ) "watermarking" over them for your safety, but I HAD to let people see how low this guy goes. He's made a whole load of specially designed Wallpapers!!! I don't recognise any of the other women, just the two of you. It's in the same yahoo group, in the "bbw wallpapers" folder. 
 

View attachment tracey.jpg


----------



## The Orange Mage (Oct 1, 2010)

I'd be offended that those wallpapers look like they were made back in the Windows 98 days more than anything. What a damn goon.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2010)

the thief got me too...I just found it today after reading this thread. The photo is a very old one of me and is a regular everyday non sexy one. Unfortunately due to this I have decided to delete all my photos


----------



## BeaBea (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks Ruby, you're a star.
I'm trying a different tack this time to try to resolve the situation. I wont say too much as I dont know who will be reading this but I will report back...
Tracey xx


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 3, 2010)

I know a John Martin from Cincinnati...hmm.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 3, 2010)

Go kick his ass. It would be karmic justice if he were curb stomped by a big woman.


----------



## mango (Oct 4, 2010)

*We need to hunt down every last John Martin on this planet until these heinous acts have been eradicated.



*


----------



## Seth Warren (Oct 4, 2010)

mango said:


> *We need to hunt down every last John Martin on this planet until these heinous acts have been eradicated.
> 
> 
> 
> *



Somehow I don't think my ex-girlfriend's five year old nephew has anything to do with this. We should probably set an age limit before putting this particular plan into action.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 4, 2010)

Somebody needs to be curb stomped, dammit!


----------



## WannabePrincess (Oct 4, 2010)

Anyone who sees their pics on his site.. report it to the site people.. When I did they took his site down STRAIGHT AWAY until he removed my pics... I know its only temporary but in theory they won't want to keep doing this so if we all report it everytime they'll get fed up and take his site down altogether. Shout me if you need a hand!!


----------

